#  > Unit Wise Notes for All Engineering Courses and Applications >  > Electrical Engineering Unit and Topic Wise Study Notes >  >  Introduction to Power System, Magnetic Circuit and Single Phase Transformer-Unit 4

## jaivinder

Thomas A. Edison’s work in 1878 on the electric light led to the concept of a centrally located power station with distributed electric power for lighting in a surrounding area. The opening of the historic Pearl Street Station in New York City on September 4, 1882, with dc generators (dynamos) driven by steam engines, marked the beginning of the electric utility industry. Edison’s dc systems expanded with the development of three-wire 220-V dc systems. But as transmission distances and loads continued to grow, voltage problems were encountered. With the advent of William Stanley’s development of a commercially practical transformer in 1885, alternating current became more attractive than direct current because of the ability to transmit power at high voltage with corresponding lower current and lower line-voltage drops. The first single-phase ac line (21 km at 4 kV) in the United States operated in 1889 between Oregon City and Portland.

There is an android app on this topic you can study with this app. Click and download app here: https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...ricalfirstyear





  Similar Threads: Steady State Analysis of Single Phase AC Circuits and AC Fundamentals-Unit 2 Open Circuit test and Short Circuit tests on single phase transformer Three Phase Transformer power system analysis free pdf download Magnetic Field of Three Phase Windings  power system analysis free notes download Inductance of a Single-phase Line power system analysis free notes download

----------

